# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Java игры на компе

## Артимед

Добрый день всем!

У меня вопрос: как запустить Java игру на компьютере и можно ли это вообще сделать?

----------


## Smotritel

Чё, ни кто не знает? меня тоже этот вопрос интересует. Может кто нибудь ответить, это вобще реально или нет?

----------


## inox

Ты должен  дать возможность  игре запуститься в твоем браузере. Большинству браузеров допускают Java по умолчанию.

хочешь дам игру на java  Battleship Fleet

----------


## cyberdemon

есть эмуляторы для Java на ПК

----------


## Smotritel

Эт конечно хорошо, дать запуститься, только как это сделать? Комп java-игры видит как rar архив, и просто предлагает мне его распаковать.
А как его в браузере запустить?

----------


## Smotritel

Какие эмули? Как называются? Где найти?

----------


## cyberdemon

вот то что ты ищешь http://ifolder.ru/6334844

----------

